# Bionicon Ironwood, Enduro / Freerider, wenig km, Custom-Aufbau durch Fahrradkiste Nbg



## todmoog (5. April 2010)

*Bionicon Ironwood* inkl. Crankbrothers Joplin Remote

*Ausstattung*



[*] *Rahmen:* Bionicon  Ironwood 7005 T6 AL (Federweg 200mm)
[*] *Gabel:* Bionicon  Specialagent (Federweg 100-200mm)
[*] *Dämpfer:* X-Fusion 02  RPV
[*] *Steuersatz:* Bionicon  F.I.T.
[*] *Vorbau:* Bionicon  Twin-Lock
[*] *Lenker:* Bionicon AL  2014 (31,8mm - 660mm - 8°)
[*] *Griffe:* Ergon GE1-L
[*] *Sattelstütze:* Crankbrothers Joplin 30,9 Remote
[*] *Sattel:* Terry Fly Men
[*] *Kurbelgarnitur:* Shimano  Deore XT 22 - 36Z Hollowtech II
[*] *Bashguard:* FSA, clear
[*] *Kettenführung:* NC-17  Blackspire Stinger
[*] *Pedale:* NC-17 Magnesium  (Plattform)
[*] *Umwerfer:* Shimano Deore  XT
[*] *Schaltwerk:* Shimano  Deore XT Shadow
[*] *Kette:* Shimano Deore XT  HG93
[*] *Schalthebel:* Shimano  Deore XT
[*] *Kassette:* Shimano Deore  XT 11-34Z
[*] *Bremse:* vorne u.  hinten jeweils Avid Code 5
[*] *Bremsscheiben:* vorne u.  hinten jeweils 203mm
[*] *VR-Nabe:* Bionicon by DT  Swiss (35mm Steckachse)
[*] *HR-Nabe:* Hope Pro II  (10mm Schnellspannachse)
[*] *Felgen:* Mavic EX 823  Disc tubeless 32-Loch
[*] *Speichen:* DT Swiss  2.0-1.8-2.0
[*] *Reifen:* Schwalbe Big  Betty 2.4 Freeride tubeless
(Da ich mir ein paar Dornen eingefahren  hatte, sind inzwischen jedoch Schwalbe-Schläuche drin.)
[*] *Rahmen-/Gabelfarbe:*  silber (Alu)
[*] *Größe:* M (zur Info: ich  bin 1,81m groß, 85kg schwer und es passt perfekt)
[*] *Gewicht:* ca. 17,2kg  (fahrfertig inkl. Pedale)
 
*Lieferumfang*



[*]Bionicon Ironwood Gr. M (wie  abgebildet)
[*]Original Rechnung der Fahrradkiste Nürnberg vom 11.06.08
[*]Dämpferpumpe mit Schnellverschluss
[*]*zusätzlich 1 Satz Maxxis Reifen*, bestehend aus
VR:  Minion DH F 26 x 2.5 60a
HR: High Roller 26 x 2.5 60a
(4x  gefahren. Grip und Seitenführung im Gelände sind hervorragend, der  Rollwiderstand auf Teer war mir allerdings zu hoch.)
[*]angebrochenes Fläschchen mit Pinpette Never Stick Oil
[*]Bedienungsanleitungen:
Bionicon, X-Fusion, Crankbrothers  Joplin, Avid Code 5
[*]Quality Pass
[*]Ersatz-Madenschrauben für Pedale
[*]Avid Torx-Schlüssel


----------



## Kera2010 (14. April 2010)

Hallo interessante Anzeige, gibts auch Bilder von dem Bike? Was möchtest du den haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## todmoog (15. April 2010)

Hi. Das war eine Ebay Auktion, die am Montag Abend ausgelaufen ist. Das Bike ist also inzwischen verkauft.


----------

